# Viper 5701 problem



## emmd2001 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hoping someone here can help me. I have a couple of problems with my Viper 5701, installed in a 2010 Honda Insight.

First, the car no longer beeps when the alarm is armed/disarmed. My remote gives the appropriate beeps, but the car does not. The lights on the car still flash, but there is no sound from the car.

Second, the alarm doesn't seem to be functioning... I've tried opening locked doors and shaking the car, and nothing. I don't know if this is related to the first problem, or is an entirely different one.

Lastly, the system seems to drain the car battery fairly fast... if the car is left for a week, it won't start.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------

